# Best TV Shows of All-Time



## pjk (Mar 21, 2006)

Lets debate which TV shows are the best. I know that people from around the world gather here, but it will still be fun.

Here are mine:
1) The Simpsons
2) Family Guy
3) Futurama
4) The Price is Right
5) Beyond Belief (For some reason, I dont get this show anymore, but would be cool to see it more)

What do you think?


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 21, 2006)

This is going to be harder for me, I dont watch TV as much as movies...

1. Mythbusters
2. Monk !! (what a great show)
3. To Catch a Theif
4. Monster House/Garage

I really can't think of anymore that I watch!


----------



## dougreed (Mar 21, 2006)

1. M*A*S*H
2. The Simpsons (up to the last handful of seasons)
3. 24
4. South Park
5. Seinfeld

I also liked Cheers, News Radio, and a few others. But on the above list, I like M*A*S*H so much I was tempted to give it every spot of my top 5 

*edit: *had to include 24 on the list.


----------



## Scott (Mar 21, 2006)

1. Prison Break
2. Twenty-four
3. Family Guy
4. South Park
5. The Simpsons


----------



## Richard (Mar 24, 2006)

I actually don't watch much TV, and you guys may laugh at my choices, but these are all from a couple years back when my entire family would just lay around for about an hour an watch TV together

Superman
Saved by the Bell
Diagnoses Murder

lol, that's about it...


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Mar 25, 2006)

Here are my top 5 tv shows:

1.Simpsons
2.Smallville
3.Monk
4.7th Heaven
5.Charmed

Hey Richard you should feel bad about the shows you watched...  they are cool  ..I used to watch Saved by the Bell, and Superman, in the summer when I had time.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 29, 2006)

These are on the top of my head.
1. Friends (Yes I love it)
2. Comedy Central Presents
3. South Park
4. Family Guy
5. The Most Extreme


----------



## Edmund (Nov 23, 2009)

bump to say the least. Lots more members since the last post and I used the search cause I was gonna star something similar.
1) Lie to Me
2) The Simpsons
3) Late Night with Jimmy Fallon
4) Jimmy Kimmel Live
5) The Cleveland Show


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 23, 2009)

I concur with this bump.

1. Lucky Star
2. Code Geass
3. Samurai Champloo
4. Ouran High School Host Club
5. Kanamemo


----------



## Dene (Nov 23, 2009)

In no alphabetical order (because I don't want to rank them): Doctor who, Everybody Loves Raymond, Family Guy, Malcolm in the Middle, Spongebob Squarepants.


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

Cubes=life stole my number 1.
2. Welcone to the NHK
3. Rockos modern life
4. Ren and stimpy
5. Everybody hates Chris


----------



## Lars Petrus (Nov 23, 2009)

My top 5:

1. Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 23, 2009)

I watch one TV programme. One only, and I feel completely satisfied...

1. All New The Big Bang Theory..


----------



## Kian (Nov 23, 2009)

In no particular order because I can't imagine ranking them:

Seinfeld
Arrested Development
The Simpsons
The Office
South Park


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Nov 23, 2009)

Boston legal
House
The big bang theory
Dexter
Naruto

Hard to think of an order


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 23, 2009)

siva.shanmukh said:


> Boston legal
> House
> The big bang theory
> Dexter
> ...


 
I'll help
1. *The big bang theory*


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 23, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> I watch one TV programme. One only, and I feel completely satisfied...
> 
> 1. All New The Big Bang Theory..



I love The Big Bang Theory but it's not my one

1 The Office
2 Family Guy
3 Monk
4 Psych
5 The Big Bang Theory


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 23, 2009)

AREScuber said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > I watch one TV programme. One only, and I feel completely satisfied...
> ...



You are dead to me.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 23, 2009)

In no particular order.

1. Chuck
2. Lost
3. Seinfeld
4. Scrubs
5. The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Edmund (Nov 23, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> In no particular order.
> 
> 1. Chuck



I use to love Chuck but it started getting real lame.


----------



## shelley (Nov 23, 2009)

Needs moar Arrested Development


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 23, 2009)

MYTHBUSTERS!


----------



## V-te (Nov 23, 2009)

Spongebob Forever!
George Lopez is fun too.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 23, 2009)

shelley said:


> Needs moar Arrested Development



Analrapists
(It's not what you think it is.)


----------



## Anthony (Nov 23, 2009)

Dene said:


> In no alphabetical order (because I don't want to rank them): Doctor who, Everybody Loves Raymond, Family Guy, Malcolm in the Middle, Spongebob Squarepants.


Those are in alphabetical order so I'm assuming you mean "in no particular order."


----------



## rob558 (Nov 24, 2009)

big bang theory 
how i met your mother
lost
south park
modern family


----------



## MrData (Nov 24, 2009)

Star Trek TOS
Star Trek TNG
Lost
The Big Bang Theory
Chuck
...


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 24, 2009)

Supernatural
South Park
Boy Meets World
Sister, Sister
That's 70's Show
Fresh Prince of Bel-Air
Rocket Power( Anyone remember this?)
Rugrats
Blues Clues
Occasionally some House and The Office
CSI: Las Vegas is addicting


----------



## rob558 (Nov 24, 2009)

^+1 for rocket power


----------



## Muesli (Nov 24, 2009)

By the power of Top Gear, I bring this thread to a close.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 24, 2009)

RIP SCRUBS.

The Office
The Leaue
Community
it's Always Sunny in Philadelphia 
30 Rock
Park's and Recreation
Monk

More recently :
House


Thursday Night's are heaven.


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 24, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> RIP SCRUBS.
> 
> The Office
> The Leaue
> ...



agreed


----------



## Dave Campbell (Nov 24, 2009)

The Wire
Mr. Show
 Twin Peaks
Carnivale
Arrested Development (I needed one to make me fit in)


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 24, 2009)

Bill Cosby Show
Family Matters
Scrubs
Malcolm
Two and a half men


----------



## blade740 (Nov 24, 2009)

(in no particular order) South Park, BSG, The Office (the british version), Fresh Prince, Doctor Who


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 24, 2009)

whose Line is it anyway?
'nuff said


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 24, 2009)

No order

Scrubs
The Simpsons (This is my favorite though)
House
Monk
GHI/TAPS (in recent years there kinda stupid, but they were good)


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 24, 2009)

IamWEB said:


>



You beat me to it William.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 24, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> whose Line is it anyway?
> 'nuff said



lol yes!!!


----------



## LNZ (Nov 24, 2009)

The Muppet Show
BSG (1970's series)
Southpark
Simpsons
Cosmos
21 Jump Street
X-Files
The Smurfs
Holocaust (1978 NBC TV series)


----------



## empty (Nov 24, 2009)

Scrubs!!

Plus Simpsons and Futurama of course


----------



## Jason (Nov 24, 2009)

Peep Show
Peep Show
Peep Show
Fawlty Towers
Flying Circus
South Park


----------

